# CPT infected total hip arthroplasty



## KKAMMERER (Feb 1, 2012)

deep sepsis of right total hip arthroplasty

Open arthrotomy, I and d of right hip with removal of greater trochanter hardware and exchange of the acetabular polyethylene.

dx  996.66

cpt   27030 ?
       27137?
       20680?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Feb 1, 2012)

I would go with the 27134-27138 series because it is revision of THA if you replaced the hardware. Also, I would add the dx V43.64 indicating where the infection is...see ICD-9 note under code 996.66..."Use additional code to identify infected prosthetic joint (V43.60- V43.69)" 
~Melissa R, CPC


----------

